# Wicd non riconosce le cifrature di rete

## Climber

Ciao, ho installato wicd-client-kde 0.2.2 su kde ed è funzionante (mi si collega al cavo e vede le reti wireless) ma non posso connettermi a reti protette perché nel menù a tendina con tutti i tipi di cifratura della rete non ho niente.

Penso di dover installare qualcosa che gli faccia "conoscere" i tipi di cifratura ma non sono riuscito a trovare niente. Come posso fare? Cosa devo postarvi per farvi capire meglio cosa succede?

Grazie

----------

## Onip

non uso kde quindi non so se il problema può essere altrova, ma inizia a vedere se hai abilitato il supporto agli algoritmi di cifratura che servono nel kernel

----------

## Climber

Che opzioni del kernel mi consigli di controllare?

----------

## Onip

adesso come adesso non me le ricordo e nemmeno ho tempo di controllarle, mi dispiace. È probabile che google ne sappia più di me però   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Onip wrote:*   

> supporto agli algoritmi di cifratura che servono nel kernel

 installato i componenti necessari; se il router/AP non adotta la cretineria delle c.d. "reti nascoste" (security by obscurity = no security) e se la configurazione (/etc/conf.d/net e /etc/rc.conf) è corretta.

Da menuconfig  *Quote:*   

> Cryptographic API  --->

 tutto modulare (male non fanno) verifica inoltre la configurazione dei moduli per la rete.

Anche se mi beccherò la solita ramanzina per i miei modi sgarbati:

Fai un favore a tutti, cominciando da te stesso, ed usa questo benedetto  *Quote:*   

> genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig kernel/all

 Saper compilare il kernel è sapere quali opzioni scegliere non lanciare due/tre volte make ed un depmod, non aiuta l'intelletto fare manualmente quando si è alle prime armi, mostra solo di possederne poco a ripetere sempre la stessa banale sequenza di comandi invece che usarne uno solo.

----------

## Climber

Ho configurato /etc/conf.d/net come da questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Ho ricompilato il kernel mettendo aggiungendo le opzioni di Cryptographic API --->

 *Quote:*   

> Fai un favore a tutti, cominciando da te stesso, ed usa questo benedetto
> 
> Citazione:
> 
> genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig kernel/all
> ...

 

Ho installato genkernel e ho ricompilato il kernel ma il risultato è un kernel panic quindi penso che mi terrò il kernel compilato da me e perfettamente funzionante.

Alla fine non penso sia un problema di kernel ma di software che non riconosce la crittografia della rete.

Ho fatto la prova con reti wireless senza protezione e mi si connette senza problemi.

Qualche consiglio? Ricordo che non mi si apre il menù a tendina di wicd in cui scegliere la crittografia e quindi non riesco a connettermi alle reti protette

Grazie a tutti anticipatamente!

----------

## bi-andrea

 *Quote:*   

> ho ricompilato il kernel ma il risultato è un kernel panic

 

Il kernel l'avrai copiato in /boot, ma poi come hai impostato

 *Quote:*   

> /boot/grub/menu.lst

 

Se ti ricordi come è chiamato il nuovo kernel e intramfs, potresti al boot quando compare la schermata di grub premere e, leggi i tasti che ti mette, il mio suggerimento è quello di arrivare a scrivere manualmente al boot, è possibile se leggi la schermata ci sono le indicazioni, copia in un foglietto il nome del kernel e initramfs prima di fare il boot.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /kernel<tua-versione> root=/dev/<tua-partizione>
> 
> initrd intramfs<stessa-versione>

 

Forse il problema è come chiama il nuovo kernel e il vecchio diversamente la partizione, tipo uno vede /dev/hda, l'altro vede /dev/sda

Penso solo una impostazione sbagliata in menu.lst

----------

## djinnZ

genkernel non è una formula magica che risolve ogni problema d'incanto e deve essere configurato (se usi l'immagine di boot od initrd come la vuoi chiamare).

Il problema è nella configurazione. Genkernel ti fornisce una base di partenza garantita che devi comunque personalizzare, non una configurazione valida in ogni caso.

Riavvialo, configura adeguatamente l'hardware, non dimenticare che è necessaria una opzione specifica se la root è ext3 o 4 e tieniti un kernel di riserva.

Quando sei certo della configurazione del kernel ricompili wpa_supplicant, wicd e wicd-client.

Nel dubbio farei prima una prova direttamente con wpa_supplicant per verificare il corretto funzionamento della rete.

Un passo alla volta, partendo dal basso.

----------

## Climber

Vi aggiorno sulla mia situazione:

Ho deciso di lasciare il kernel compilato da me senza genkernel perché ho verificato che tutte le impostazioni di crittografia erano state inserite.

Ho verificato che il computer con wpa_supplicant si connette alla rete (ovviamente dopo aver configurato a dovere /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf) quindi a questo punto escluderei che wicd non si connetta per un problema del kernel

Aggiorno quindi la mia domanda:

Ho wicd che funziona su reti wireless SENZA crittografia mentre non posso connettermi a quelle crittografate perché non riesco ad accedere al menù a tendina di wicd dove fa scegliere il tipo di crittografia. Cosa posso fare? 

Aggiungo che ho una scheda wireless atheros e ho installato

kdebase-meta4.8.1

kde-misc/wicd-client-kde0.3.0

net-misc/wicd 1.7.2.1

Se servono altre informazioni fatemelo sapere.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

----------

## ago

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=297267

----------

## Climber

Grazie, finalmente sono riuscito a capire che tipo di problema è.

Come posso fare per usare la flag cmake del post ricompilando con emerge e non ricompilando a mano?

----------

## djinnZ

```
echo "=kde-misc/wicd-client-kde0.3.0* cmake" >> /etc/portage/packahe.use
```

  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Climber

Scusate, mi sono spiegato male, non devo dare la flag USE cmake in compilazione, devo usare una flag specifica di cmake per compilare wicd:

 *Quote:*   

> This typically happens when the default python binary (probably python3) is not the one used with Wicd (probably python2). You have to use the cmake flag -DPYTHONBIN=/path/to/python to make it work (the default is just "python"). You can try with -DPYTHONBIN=python2. Please let me know if this works or not.

 

Quindi il mio problema è che non so come usare la flag di cmake con emerge

----------

## ago

dovresti modificare l'ebuild e usare mycmakeargs in src_configure.

Ci sono vari esempi in portage

----------

## Onip

oppure basta impostare python2 come interprete di default di sistema

----------

## Climber

Mi informo su entrambe le soluzioni e vi faccio sapere

----------

